# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  ماكينات الطباعه على كلللللللللللل شي ... حصريا عندي

## طيف_uae

مرحبا الغاليات اليوم حبيت اعرض لكم مجموعة ماكينات الطباعه على شغلات مختلفة .. وهالعرض حصريا عندي 

الماكينات حاصلة على شهادة الأيزو فى الجودة وشهادة الاتحاد الاروبى الصناعى فى جودة المنتج


1- ماكينة طباعة الصور والرسومات على الأظافر (اليد والقدمين) معها كارتردج ملىء بالأحبار يكفى لطباعة 9000 ظافر ومزودة ب CD Software تعليمى وارشادى وبرنامج الطباعة ومزود بأكثر من 8000 نموذج لصور رائعة التصميم ويمكنك عمل تصميمك الخاص وطباعته فى ثوانى معدودة وتصلح لصالونات التجميل والمولات ومحلات الهدايا ولا تحتاج الى عمالة ولا تحتاج لمكان.



السعر = 15 ألف درهم 




2 - ماكينة طباعة الصور والكتابة على الورد الصناعى والطبيعى فهى آمنه للحالتين ومزودة بالأحبار والاسبراى اللامع والحبر يكفى لطباعة 8000 وردة وCD Software من خلاله يمكنك تصميم الصورة والكتابة على الورود وبها أيضا نماذج لتصاميم ويمكنك عمل تصميمك الخاص أو صورتك المفضلة ولا تحتاج الى عمالة أو مكان وتناسب جميع المناسبات الاعياد الافراح المولود الفنادق المطاعم شركات السياحية والطيران عيد الحب والهدايا الشخصية والعائلية 


السعر = 15 ألف درهم 



3 - الماكينة السحرية لطباعة الموبيل والورد والشموع والكروت والاظافر والفواكة والشيكولاته .وكور البولنج .الخ فالماكينة السحرية يمكنها طباعة الصور والرسومات والتصميمات الموبيل وعلى الأظافر (4 اظافر في نفس الوقت) ، الزهور ، البطاقات الجلدية والمعدنية ، والكروت ، وهدايا المكتب الكريستال والبلاستيك المسطحة وحافظة السجائر المعدنية او البلاستيكية والميداليات وعلاقات (دلاية) السلاسل والميداليات المربعة والمستديرة من الذهب والفضة والشيكولاتة ، الفواكه ، الريش ، والبيض ، والزجاج وبلاطات السيراميك رحل ، وغيرها من الاسطح المسطحه فى خلال ثوانى والماكينة مزودة بنماذج وتصاميم لطباعة الصورة وتصلح لمحلات الهدايا والمولات وأيضا يمكنك العمل من خلال منزلك. وتصلح لمحلات الهدايا والموبيل ولعمل مشروع كامل فهى تلبى جميع الرغبات



السعر = 17 ألف درهم 





4 - الطابعة العجيبة الاسطوانية والمخروطية للشموع فى اشكالها المختلفة والعبوات الزجاجية والمعدنية مثل عبوات البرفان والاسبراى والكريستال والرخام والجلود والبامبو والبلاستيك والحديد تقوم بطباعة أى صورة أو رسومات أو تصميمات مباشرة على جميع انواع الشموع في اشكالها المختلفة : عمودية ، كروية ، مخروطيه ، مربعة ، هرمية - مسطحة ........الخ. وتقوم بالطباعة على المعادن والزجاج والكريستال والرخام والجلود والمطاط والخشب والخيزران ، البلاستيك ، والاواني والتماثيل الصينية، والحجر او اى خامة حلزونية او مربعة او مثلثة تصلح لمحلات الهدايا فهى تلبى جميع الاحتياجات مزودة بالأحبار وCD Softwar لتصميم الصورة او الشعار او الكتابة ويمكنك اختيار احد التصاميم الجاهزة



السعر = 25 ألف درهم 





5- ماكينة طباعة الصور على بلاطات السيراميك الرخام البورسلين الزجاج الالومنيوم السلك النحاس الخشب الحجر طباعة عالية الجودة ويمكنك تصميم الصورة والطباعة فورية لا تحتاج الى اى تجهيزات ولا تحتاج الى عمالة أو مكان وتصلح للهدايا الشخصية واعلانات الشركات ولطباعة اللوحات العالمية ولوجو وشعارات الشركات واعلانات الفنانين والهدايا وطاولات المطاعم لطباعة لوجو المطعم. 



السعر = 30 ألف درهم 






6- ماكينة متعددة الأغراض فهى تطبع على أكثر من 6 خامات فى وقت واحد ومعها آلة طابعة الوان (6لون) تطبع على التى شيرت والماجات الصيني والكابات والأطباق والميداليات والالومنيوم المسطح فهى مشروع كامل متكامل .



السعر = 25 ألف درهم



الآلات كلها مستورده من برى البلاد ... وتجميع الطلبات خلال اسبوعين ان شاء الله 





المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## أحـــ العين ـــب

موفقه إن شاء االله

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

بالتوفيق فديتج وحلوووو الصراحة بس سؤال من وين نقدر نعبيها عقب يعني احبارها اكيد بتكون خاصة هل موجودة هنيه في البلاد والا لازم طلبية من برا وكم سنة الضمان عليها ,, والله يوفقج ويسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنياواخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## ~3ho0od~

الله يوفقج الغالية 
والله عروضج طيبة

----------


## صبح وليل



----------


## الفراشهـ

بصراحه كنت ناويه اشتري من هالمكاين 

بس بعده مشروع الورد في بالي

^_^

ربي يوفقج

----------


## طيف_uae

مرحبابكن فديتكن ...


بالنسبه للحبر اوفره لكم وبعد يكون بطلبيات 

والضمان عليها سنتين ...


والدعم الفني مجانااااااااااا

----------


## Bent.UAE.DXB

العرض حلو الصراحة و الاجهزة حلوة بعد .. الله يوفقج غناتي .. ^_^

----------


## دبويه2007

باالتوفيجـ إنـ شاءالله يا الغاليهـ ..^^"

----------


## Mi$s [email protected]

موفقه يالغلاا
والاسعاار يا بلاش 

.............

----------


## نيران الثلوج

بالتوفيق

----------


## طيف_uae

مرحبابكن فديتكن

----------


## نيران الثلوج

موفقة

----------


## أميرة الامارات

شكلها كيوت .. والطباعه في اوراق ولا شو ...

----------


## طيف_uae

الغاليه كل طابعه بطباعه على خامات محدده مذكوره

----------


## AL_REEM

بالتوفيق

----------


## وردية2009

موفقة الغالية

----------


## أحلى_اماراتية

رووووووووووعه

----------


## جوجو مول

موفقة يا قلبي

----------


## طيف_uae

.................................................. ..............

----------


## طيف_uae

..............................................

----------


## fatentus

وووووووووووواو 
عرض رااااااااااائع

----------


## طيف_uae

.................................................. .......................

----------


## طيف_uae

............... للرفع ................

----------


## وجـه البدر

روووووووووووووووووووووعة... بس غالية... للأسف.... يا ليتني أقدر آخذها

----------


## ensana

موفقه الغاليه.....مكاين روعه الصراحه...... :Smile:

----------


## طيف_uae

........... الله يوفق الكل يااااااارب .............

----------


## طيف_uae

............ مرحبابكن .............

----------


## طيف_uae

................................ مرحبا والله ..........................................

----------


## طيف_uae

................ للرفع ....................

----------


## طيف_uae

................. مرحبابكن ....................

----------


## أم سلامه2006

موفقه

----------


## طيف_uae

................... upupupupup ......................

----------


## نوف20

موفقة الغالية

----------


## mona28

أختي بسألج عن المكينة رقم 3..كيف تطبع على الشوكولاته والفواكه...يعني الحبر عادي للاكل؟ وممكن ادخل واصمم صور من عندي ولا لازم اتقيد بالصور اللي في المكينة؟ واقدر اغير حجم الصور يعني نفس الصورة بس اصغرها او اكبرها

وبالنسبة للمكينة رقم 6 تطبع على جميع انواع الاقمشة ولا نوع معين؟ وهل ممكن تغير حجم الصورة والوانها؟

----------


## طيف_uae

هلا فديتج 

الحبر عادي ما يضر وتقدرين تصممين الصور اللي تبينها وتحملينها في الجهاز وتطبعينها .. وبالنسبه للصور اللي في الجهاز ما تقدرين تغيرين حجمها ..

والمكينه رقم 6 
تطبع على انواع متنوعه من الاقمشة موظحه في الكتالوج وتقدرين تغيرين حجم الصور والوانها ..

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

موفقه إن شاء الله

----------


## طيف_uae

الله يوفق الجمييييييييييع يارب

----------


## طيف_uae

يا مرحبابكن الغاليات

----------


## طيف_uae

.............. حياكم الله ................

----------


## حمادية

اللهم ارزق اخيتي وارزقنا

----------


## الفل

_بالتوفييييييق باذن الله_

----------

